
Measuring the ionisation fraction in a jet from a protostar - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-019-11595-x
======
ncmncm
Do we understand yet, in detail, the process that creates and maintains these
jets?

Is it the same process for stars, for neutron stars, for black holes, and for
galaxies?

Do these jets have any role in the evolution of the large-scale organization
of the universe, the formation of galaxies, or the formation of stars; or are
they just decorative?

If the former, what parameters of existing models that have been made to
approximate universal evolution are skewed by their neglect of the
contribution of jets at all scales?

